
How to Motivate Employees - PeterRosdahl
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/under-armours-kevin-plank-on-how-to-motivate-employees.html
======
edw519
For your high achievers:

    
    
      1. Make sure they have something meaningful to work on.
      2. Treat them like human beings.
    

For everyone else:

    
    
      1. Give the Employee of the Month a special parking spot.
      2. Pep rallies.
      3. Company newsletter.
      4. The promise of a raise.
      5. PTO
      6. etc.,etc.,etc.

~~~
BobbyH
In case other people don't recognize "PTO", it stands for "Paid Time Off"
(e.g. holidays).

------
3pt14159
Pretty easy to motivate employees: 1\. Don't be a dick. 2\. Pay people at
least an average wage. 3\. Don't pay one person wayyyy more than an equivalent
employee. People talk and get jealous. Plus they could play the whole
race/sex/religious/sexual orientation card and sue you for discrimination. 4\.
Continue to give people feedback when they do a good and poor job. In my
opinion constructive reviews that address weaknesses should come right after
an employ has received a wage increase, so they will be motivated. 5\. Have a
fun budget. 30 to 50 dollars an employee per month.

------
agotterer
Link is dead

~~~
twoz
Try this.

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/under-armours-kevin-
pla...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/under-armours-kevin-plank-on-how-
to-motivate-employees.html?partner=foobar)

------
stuffthatmatter
uh...threaten to fire them? We are in a great depression. Why do we keep
babysitting people that we pay?

~~~
callahad
If you're in a position to fire, you're in a position to have some sort of
responsibility for the success of the company. Don't view it as babysitting or
coddling; an employee that is motivated and engaged will be more likely to
exceed the goals that you set.

I don't have any emotional attachment to my employer, but I'm fiercely loyal
to the individuals therein that have listened to, respected, and honestly
considered my opinions. I feel a personal obligation to ensure that I meet
those individuals' expectations.

